# How often do you brush and wash your cockapoos?



## Topplayer

We like to leave long hair on Raven so I brush her atleast once a week. Every sunday I give her a bath and a good brushing. If she goes out and makes a mess of her self I will brush her clean.

So how often do you brush and wash?


----------



## kendal

once Raven hits 8 months you will start to struggle with her coat as he adult coat comes thrugh, at the moment you have the lovely soft tangle free puppy coat. when she hits 8 months it will feel like its happend overnight all these matts will apear lol but it is manigable. with my lot it vairys, i try tp brush them atleast once a week and they get bathed about once a mounth sometimes ever 2 months. it depends on the weather and how muddy its been. i bathd gypsy on saterday and it was funny because we have ad snow for 2 weeks their was not mud coming off her at all the water was running clear but she had that damp dog smell so i new she needed a bath.


----------



## Dylansmum

Dylan still has his long coat and I try to brush him every couple of days to get the dried mud out which he gathers on his walks. But I'm afraid I've never bathed him and he's 6 months old. I'm a really neglectful mother! I've used doggie wipes and spray a couple of times but he doesn't smell and brushing seems adequate. I just wash his bottom if ever it needs it and occasionally his paws. His fur only matts a little underneath his belly, but I guess it is still puppy coat.


----------



## kendal

lol no your not neglectful, some judt dont need baths. i find with the adult coat you may think ur dog has lots of mats but its just all the dust in the coat stopping the comb going thrugh the coat. he will get a bath as the groomers as its the only way they can get all the nots out and give him an even cut.


----------



## merry

I wash Dexter every couple of weeks and try to brush a bit of him daily because he won't let me do the whole thing at one time. He was groomed once and it is true, he seems like he has tangles all of a sudden. Is there a tangle spray for dogs?


----------



## Marlene

I try to brush Bailey every day - and bath him at least every week / week 1/2. This way his coat stays nice and tangle free and he smells wonderful after the bath. Bailey is 7 months old now and had 2 haircuts. The first one was way too short, but when I brought him back for the 2nd cut I told them that I wanted it longer, he looked much better the 2nd time.


----------



## parapluie

Is there any difference in terms of how often you need to wash or brush them depending on their type of coat? For example, if they are more straight-haired or more curly?


----------



## kendal

all 4 of mine have different coats. Gypsy nots easier, but i would say Inca has the more poodely coat. Echo is strater but getting more curly as she gets older. once their adult coat comes in you will have a better idea of how they will be. my lot were all fairly strait as pups delta is very curly for her age compaired to what the others were like.


----------



## parapluie

Thanks! Rufus's pictures so far look pretty straight but I guess I wont know until later if he gets more curly. I hope he does a little


----------



## pat

When I got Freda (as a foster dog) her coat was matted and very long. She had obviously been neglected and, so as not to frighten her, I used to gently comb out the tangles when she was cuddled up on my lap in the evenings. As she came to trust me, I managed to bathe her then clipped her coat fairly short. It has now grown really wavy and pretty, and a beautiful gleaming black.
I was told to keep the fur on her legs quite short so as not to collect mud and I find that works really well. (It is quite muddy here in South Wales!) It makes it so much easier to dry her off when we come home from our walks too.
I don't bath my dogs too often as it can dry out their skin. If they get very dirty, I just shower them down with warm water and only shampoo them if they are very smelly!


----------



## mollydoodlespoodle

Molly gets washed once in a while and she gets groomed every day.Usually her coat is tangle free and thick. Molly has only got puppy skin so it is rather sensitive.


----------



## emandbri

Chuck gets a bath only when he gets dirty, maybe once every two weeks. I try to brush him everyday though because like Merry's dog, Dexter, he won't let me do it all at once.


----------



## Happyad

once every two weeks is probably the average for washing our dog.
I know what you mean about that damp dog smell, so far we have avoided it ( probably too clean......) but thats us. Have tried that the dry shmpoos and stuff but nothing beats the hose down in the shower to get the mud out!


----------



## mrsnonsmoker

This is all very helpful - I had wondered why Pickle had suddenly got matted; interesting. We use the groomers every 8 weeks. We use a dog wash "spray" if we have to inbetween. Frankly unless he's rolled in fox poo, I'd rather leave it to the professionals. I also didn't know about "adult" coat coming in. Good job I joined here!!


----------



## breebella10

Question what kind of brush do I use i got one that has black bristles on the bottom and some longer ones above the black bristles BreeBella let me brush her but them walked away I dont think she liked it any suggestions ? her hair is long an curly ..... thanks everyone


----------



## kendal

a slicker brush is best 









and i love thease ones les pooches










i started off with the brush your talking about but it doesnt get thrugh their coat propperly.


----------



## wilfiboy

Kendal, yours all look quite curly Im surprised they were fairly straight when they were little ... any pics ( dont know how i dare ask really lol ) x Just interested to compare to mabel x


----------

